
Airbnb hosts are offering free rooms to people fleeing Hurricane Florence - confiscate
https://techcrunch.com/2018/09/12/airbnb-hosts-are-offering-free-rooms-to-people-fleeing-hurricane-florence/
======
esterly
Direct link to listings if you are on the run:
[https://www.airbnb.com/s/homes?collection_id=364253377&disas...](https://www.airbnb.com/s/homes?collection_id=364253377&disaster_id=231&refinement_paths%5B%5D=%2Fhomes&allow_override%5B%5D=&s_tag=6Clyr8ru)

